# Getting locusts into a container



## dacons (Jul 9, 2012)

Erm well bought a bulk buy of locusts 50 or so and a cricket/locust tank but ive hit a snag and was hoping someone else has figured out a technique to getting the little blitters in the tank the bag turned up and has an eggbox inside so there clinging to that its also bigger then the tank so I can just dunp the whole thing in there.........help what do i do :blush:


----------



## Harry102 (Oct 3, 2012)

I grab the egg carton, inside the sack and give it a good shake to get all the locusts off, some are a bit of a pain in the :censor: to get off but thorough shaking should get them all off.

Then just remove the carton and pour them all into a container, easy enough. Just don't freak out like my Fiance did when she tried it. I was chasing Crickets for weeks!

Best place to do it is in the bath tub, purely cos' any escapee's can be easily caught! :devil:


----------



## dacons (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah thats sorta what I did I got half out the shook the rest of the carton and as you said poured then in didnt lose one tried chilling them but its the ones in the tank that jump not the bag lol.
I would try them in the bath but the Mrs freaked and I was sent outside she isnt that impressed about having a tank in the house either.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm tough one! My tanks are all large rubs so i just put the bag in and shake like crazy!


----------



## dacons (Jul 9, 2012)

Was surprised when I opened the bag and they where loose I kinda expected tubs I showed the mrs and got a look like thunder and a stern "outside" lol there was a swear word on there too but not sure about this forums policy on certain words


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I never thought of doing it in the bath! Makes so much sense. We just do it really quickly and grab handfuls and throw them in, a fair few escape though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

is there a difference between a locus and a grasshopper?


----------

